# Pics of the Military Napalm Warheads! Part 1



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I just edited 30 pics to post so this will take 3 threads. Everybody wanted to see some pics and the bombs are being launch today so why not put a little teaser out there. This is not pics of all the WARHEADS, at the time these where taken there was still some 220 cigars still on the way, so keep that in mind, Also included in some of the other goodies going along with them.

Here is a least of everybody that helped out.

Sam Leccia & Oliva Cigars

pathman & Avalon Cigars

Bigfoot & CAO Cigars

Viper139 & Heartfelt Industires

Rowdymon

slkr4life

DanRichomd & Robusto's

tx_tuff

vegasgirl

chubzerous

SmokinJoe

Stogie

patefegreen

boomerd35

silentjon

mhlatke

koolhandk

marns45

thegradute

tobacmon

howland1998

CeeDee

Secret Donor

BeerAdvocate

smokinj

GoinFerSmoke


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Wow, thats awsome! You guys rock.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap--nice bunch of goodies---Appreciation across the board and thanks Tx_tuff and Rowdymon for all your time in making sure we took care of a few guys in need--Peace!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That's just huge!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...very nice.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

This is insane! These bomb could trigger an earthquake.


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I knew the bomb would be huge, but.....wow.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

brilliant!

glad i could be part of it.

hope you all over in the desert enjoy these. should be hard to choose what to smoke each day.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

omg!!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hell yeah, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats awsome they desirve each and every stick!!!


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow,...I've never seen anything like that before.
You guys are amazing.
I'm proud to be associated with a group of people like yourselves.
Raol


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is awsome! Thanks Rowdymon and Tx_tuff for coordinating and putting it all together!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's incredible guys.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

As Rocky used to say, "Hokie smokes, Bullwinkle!" Da-rool, da-rool. Reminds me of a gun show.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Good work all. Very nice spread indeed!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank's for the pic's. Honored to be a part of this Massive hit guy's:biggrin:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy crap! Dumb question: Is this all gonna hit one person? Or should I assume from the thread title that it's going to the boys out there serving their country? 

(This is the first I've heard of this massive hit!)


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

GREAT arsenal!!!!:dribble:


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

That is an awsome site to see. Who wouldn't wanna be on the receiving end of one of those bombs. If you guys only knew or if it could be put into words how much your support of us Military guys and gals means to us.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Glad to contribute...hope everyone enjoys them over there, and knows that we appreciate you over here


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is AMAZING!! Too cool seeing everything laid out together. Definitely THE mother of all bombs! Great job by everyone involved!:biggrin:


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow! thats awesome! the soldiers will love them! Thanks to all sho helped!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG thats awesome!!!!


----------

